# Welches Abenteuerspiel ist Ihr Abenteuer-Favorit der Games Convention 2006?



## Administrator (11. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Felio (11. September 2006)

Also ich finde die Baphomets Fluch Reihe immer noch am besten. Nur die Steuerung bei Teil 3 war schlecht.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2006)

Felio am 11.09.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde die Baphomets Fluch Reihe immer noch am besten. Nur die Steuerung bei Teil 3 war schlecht.


in teil 4 wird sie auch schlecht sein. nicht ganz so schlecht wie in teil 3 aber auch schlichtweg schlecht.  
ich kauf es mir trotzdem. aber Cecil hat nen arschtritt verdient.


----------



## LordMephisto (11. September 2006)

Also von denen hier haben mir die ersten Infos zu Simon 4 am meisten Appetit gemacht. 
Mein Favorit für 2006 ist mit Geheimakte Tunguska ja bereits erschienen


----------



## DawnHellscream (16. September 2006)

LordMephisto am 11.09.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von denen hier haben mir die ersten Infos zu Simon 4 am meisten Appetit gemacht.
> Mein Favorit für 2006 ist mit Geheimakte Tunguska ja bereits erschienen



ihhh Abendteuer...


----------

